# PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY MY FISH!



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm really having a hard time identifying my 2 of my African's. Please help me with figure out what there Latin names are...

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff21 ... MG2023.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff21 ... MG2019.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff21 ... MG2032.jpg


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

They're a type of mbuna, they look kind of like a melanochromis species but I couldn't even give you a genus for sure.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm new at this myself, but...

1st one looks like either a Melanochromis johannii or a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos

The second might be a Pseudotropheus socolofi - but I'm not very confident on guess of the second fish :-?


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think the first one is a johanni, but I could be wrong.

Here is a pic of my Dom. male


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

They first two are melanochromis johanni


----------



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

I dont think they are johanni's thanks for the help though..I havent seen any Johanni's with any vertical stripes like this one has its kind strange. Im starting to think its like a hybrid or something ... Any one out there think they could help me figure this out ?>


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

interruptus.. though a poor johannii or poor mangiano will have breaks in the blue stripes


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are both likely to be Melanochromis hybrids.


----------



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

Really, you think both of them are hybrids? I'm surprised I thought the one that looks like a johanni was probably a hybrid but definitely not the other one. That really makes me mad, I feel like I was ripped of by my LFS. It is so difficult to get a good selection of mbuna in nyc. Hopefully there is still some people out there who could give me a definitive answer. Thanks for the comments and all your help!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I think Fogelhund is probably correct about them being melanochromis hybrids. The only other (slim) possibility I can think of is the fish in the third picture. It does show some resemblance to Psuedotropheus enlongatus ornatus, but it is very poor quality if that's what it is.


----------



## elgu3ro88 (Dec 16, 2008)

ya they look like maingano hybrids, (mainganos dont have the vertical bars) and the third looks like a bad breed of socolofi...


----------



## UmBooNa Man (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it is a interruptus


----------

